# Lion attack caught on film



## Elapidae1 (Oct 6, 2010)

What do people expect is eventually going to happen?

Featured 7News Video - Yahoo!7 News


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 6, 2010)

saw it yesterday i could nt help but laugh it had a grudge against him went back for more and more 


i was going for the lion by the way


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 6, 2010)

wow i think they were hunger lol was that the one the up in QLD at the moment ?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Dunno where it was. I wouldn't have thought a show like that would be permitted here.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 6, 2010)

there is one that goes around oz the lenon bothers or somethen sorry cant spell it


----------



## blakehose (Oct 6, 2010)

This is why these sorts of animals should be left hunting on an African savannah and not tormented constantly for viewing pleasure. They got what they had coming!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 6, 2010)

true that


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 6, 2010)

*Lions attack trainers at Ukraine circus*

Video shows already injured trainer being pounced on by lions after prodding one with a rod




Lions attack trainers at L'viv circus in Ukraine The shocking moments when several lions attacked their trainers at a Ukraine circus have been caught on camera and posted on the internet.
In scenes reminiscent more of a gladiatorial contest than a circus, lion tamer Oleksie Pinko is shown attempting to keep a lion at a distance, using a rod, in an arena in the city of Lviv.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 6, 2010)

Lions attack trainers at Ukraine circus | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 6, 2010)

blakehose said:


> This is why these sorts of animals should be left hunting on an African savannah and not tormented constantly for viewing pleasure. They got what they had coming!



Exactly, I imagine it could have a rather serious affect on children that were watching it


----------



## Kitah (Oct 6, 2010)

Idiots, what do you bloody expect, really? Unfortunately its the lions that will suffer the consequences though, and then they'll probably just get more cubs and start the cycle again.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 6, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Exactly, I imagine it could have a rather serious affect on children that were watching it



It wouldn't be an experience easily forgotten that's for sure...You're right Kitah, these animals will probably now be seen as "ferocious" and "unfit" for show. So they can now begin their assault on another, younger generation.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 6, 2010)

If I were an Apex predator and someone poked me with a pole, i'd maul them as well!!
That's the problem with the Zoo's and Circus's, exhibits in 3rd world Countries...its all about the "cash grab" from the punters and no respect for the animals... sucked in i reckon..
I do pity the repercussions for the poor lions after wards behind closed doors.


----------



## Wally (Oct 6, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> If I were an Apex predator and someone poked me with a pole, i'd maul them as well!!
> That's the problem with the Zoo's and Circus's, exhibits in 3rd world Countries...its all about the "cash grab" from the punters and no respect for the animals... sucked in i reckon..
> I do pity the repercussions for the poor lions after wards behind closed doors.



You are an apex predator. Unless you're not human of course. :lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 6, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> You are an apex predator.


 And I would maul the jerk if he poked me with a pole...lol 
You know what I meant...


----------



## Wally (Oct 6, 2010)

Ha ha. Me too.


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 6, 2010)

Much prefer this one.Not for the kiddies though.

[video=youtube;6ZhHHVsAnI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZhHHVsAnI4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 6, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> Much prefer this one.Not for the kiddies though.
> 
> YouTube - Untamed & Uncut - Crocodile Death Roll


 
Rams that's a tease I want to watch the show now....and we have foxtel as well but haven't seen that...lol

The one where the polar bear grabs the women, shes Australian and I bet the shark one is as well...dumb Aussies....


----------



## leighroy6 (Oct 6, 2010)

that dude deserved that haha, but even after he got half mauled he got away and continued to whip the lion? lions arent stupid... they both went for either of his arms  making him defensless. i never liked goin to these kinds of shows even as a kid coz i hated the way they treated these beautiful animals


----------



## Andrais (Oct 7, 2010)

hahahha there is a guy in the background going nah nah na na nah na to comfort the young kid  nawww poor childern they must be so scared, imagine being like 6 yrs old and seeing a man pulled limb from.... 

thats cruel and circus's should be closed down IMO. Im not a lion but if someone poked me with a stick i would to turn around and kinda be of madly asking them why they did that. Same with the lion he saw no reason for the man to be poking him so he saw it as a threat and attacked, its kinda like a 'dont mess with me' thing. Then he just the other lion to join in too :lol:


----------



## cris (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha saw this on TV, funniest thing i have seen for a while. Its awesome in a way but still a shame we have so many primative cruel cultures left in the world.


----------



## Gobo (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else got this but on the right hand side of the screen there is an advertisement for the chronicles of Narnia 3 with Aslan's face. kind of ironic.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 7, 2010)

I always thought this one was pretty amazing, albeit a bit graphic for some!

[video=youtube;5MSx1NEV4ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSx1NEV4ug[/video]

This guy was an expert on bull sharks filming an article on what peaceful animals they are. He worked with them on a daily basis. His point was that they are not just eating machines out to get us. Not that day, obviously!


----------



## cockney red (Oct 7, 2010)

youtu.be/-SH78t65liO

Better


----------



## cris (Oct 7, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> This guy was an expert on bull sharks filming an article on what peaceful animals they are. He worked with them on a daily basis. His point was that they are not just eating machines out to get us. Not that day, obviously!


 
Never new a bull shark could eat an entire calf in one bite, where would we be without experts getting severely hurt or killed by deadly wildlife that are so peaceful :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Oct 7, 2010)

I have such great respect of sharks, and would never want to swim with large species such as Bull sharks, especially with such little protection!! They're wild animals that behave on instinct alone, and sharks in particular would be difficult to 
'read' their behaviour, I would imagine. 

After these videos, as a summary- Don't mess with wild animals!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 7, 2010)

Not so true, Kitah!! I've dived with some big bulls and a big tiger shark, and they do have distinct body language when they are being threatening or aggressive. Luckily I didn't witness it!! And while they do behave on instinct, they can also be conditioned to situations and for the most part, aren't a great threat to humans in the water. A bit the same as wild snakes, really


----------



## Kitah (Oct 7, 2010)

Really? I'll take your word on that one  I don't know why I got the 'idea' that sharks would show less distinctive beaviours... I suppose I'm just paranoid about going swimming when I think there may be sharks around. I know very little about them, though I would be interested in learning!


----------



## cris (Oct 7, 2010)

I obviously knew he was going to get nailed but to me it seemed obvious the shark was checking him out as potential food, he is just lucky he didnt taste good. I know lots of people have safely dived with bull sharks in clear water, but once there is another contributing factor such as murky water the shark will often bite and see if its worth eating. Probably why bullsharks kill so many people, but still much less than snakes do and we all know they never hurt anyone because they are so friendly


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 7, 2010)

cris, he actually states in either that interview or another that I saw that he receives "bumps" quite frequently, as that is another way sharks use their ultra-sensitive nose areas to check things out. So, when the shark bumped him, he didn't expect it to be anything more.... good size chunk out of him though! I believe he recovered with plenty of grafts etc. and still works with them.


----------



## cris (Oct 7, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> cris, he actually states in either that interview or another that I saw that he receives "bumps" quite frequently, as that is another way sharks use their ultra-sensitive nose areas to check things out. So, when the shark bumped him, he didn't expect it to be anything more.... good size chunk out of him though! I believe he recovered with plenty of grafts etc. and still works with them.


 
I didnt have the sound hooked up, but he was obviously wrong or willing to cop a bite(maybe the shark was wrong and didnt know what the experts did lol). I think its great that he has continued to work with them but trying to portrait them as friendly and almost getting killed isnt good publicity, not that i think such animals should be attempted to be made out to be friendly. I dont really see how a shark that size could take much less, but im not an expert like him. I like bullsharks and would love to keep one when i can afford a spare pool, cant say i would want to try to bond or swim with it though, they are just awesome animals.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry, did I use the word friendly somewhere along the line? I didn't mean to - his point was more trying to educate people that sharks shouldn't just be feared because Jaws told us to, and that they aren't just killing machines that will attack humans just because they can or are in the same vicinity. They can be interacted with safely, though, obviously there are risks. 

I've dived with sharks lots of times, and I've still got all my bits


----------



## cris (Oct 7, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Sorry, did I use the word friendly somewhere along the line? I didn't mean to - his point was more trying to educate people that sharks shouldn't just be feared because Jaws told us to, and that they aren't just killing machines that will attack humans just because they can or are in the same vicinity. They can be interacted with safely, though, obviously there are risks.
> 
> I've dived with sharks lots of times, and I've still got all my bits


 
The best way to educate people about this is by being sensible and not getting your calf eaten, which is a potentially fatal, i wasnt trying to say you were saying anything you wernt saying, you know what im sayin.


----------

